# Sublimation on Red shorts Gildan & White NB Tshirt



## jaydt (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello!

I will be having my first custom order and I will be using the following items: 

Red shorts Gildan 44S30
White T-shirt New Balance Tempo Performance NB9118

I need any tips from anyone that is able to help in any way please this is my first custom order and I would love if the results are close to perfect, I know there are many experienced people with sublimation and your help would be really apreciated

The colors I will be printing in the red shorts are blank, on the white shirt is red black and green 

I use an epson artisan 1430


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You cannot sublimate any colors...sometimes you can do light pastels and whites but you cannot do darks such as red. I am assuming you have sublimation ink for your printer


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

jaydt said:


> The colors I will be printing in the red shorts are blank, on the white shirt is red black and green


Was the 'shorts are blank' a typo? because if you meant they are having BLACK lettering then it'll be fine for subbing.
and absolutely no problem with the whites of course


----------



## vegas75 (Mar 28, 2013)

Black is really your only option on the red. It will look great. 

You other option is vinyl heat transfer.


----------

